# vatican City drinks more wine per person than anywhere else in the world



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

More wine is drunk per person in the Vatican City than in any other country in the world, according to the latest statistics released by the Wine Institute.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/vatican-city-drinks-more-wine-per-person-than-anywhere-else-in-the-world-9151475.html


----------



## Michael. (Mar 26, 2014)

.

I guess they know how to enjoy themselves.

Some of that consumption is clearly related to ceremonial Communion wine, Italian press reports say it’s more likely because Vatican residents are older 
(the lack of children are figured into the statistics), are overwhelmingly male, are highly educated and tend to eat communally — all factors that tend to lead toward higher wine consumption.

I might just open a nice bottle of Pinot Grigio later today and drink a toast to the Vatican.

.


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> I guess they know how to enjoy themselves.
> 
> ...



I'll tell you one thing, in general the Italians have a better approach to alcohol. They have it with meals and in moderation. Young ones are introduced to it in a family setting which demystifies it and takes away some of that urge to seek it out and overindulge.

I'll toast you too as Pinot Grigio is my favorite white wine, though Guinness is my drink!


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 26, 2014)

At last....some competition..


----------



## Justme (Mar 26, 2014)

Well Jesus enjoyed his wine if the gospels are to be believed!


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> At last....some competition..




:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

Even better than the medicinal excuse, it's a religious thing.  Works every time.


----------

